
Can small/medium sized businesses realistically compete with big brands online? - Nowyouknow
http://blog.biakelsey.com/index.php/2016/03/18/vantage-points-how-can-local-businesses-fight-national-competitors/
======
Nowyouknow
This article brings up a point I really hadn't considered until recently.
Local marketing is the way to go, but are the local mom 'n pops really
equipped to deal with the nuances and intricacies of ad tech?

Anyone know of any family businesses that have successfully embraced local
advertising online?

